

RESS, Server-Side Feature-Detection and the Evolution of Responsive Web Design - Brajeshwar
http://www.dmolsen.com/mobile-in-higher-ed/2012/02/21/ress-and-the-evolution-of-responsive-web-design/

======
rhizome
What is "RESS?" The author doesn't define a title term, unless it's a
corruption on REST via "Responsive Design + Server Side Components." Is
someone trying to coin an acronym? I can't tell.

~~~
dmolsen
I probably should have done a better job of explaining RESS. Luke Wroblewski
coined it as part of his initial article on Responsive Design + Server Side
Components. I just assume the 'D' gets dropped somewhere along the way in
creating the acronym ;) When I wrote the article I assumed most of my regular
readers would be familiar with it. Luke's original RESS article:
<http://www.lukew.com/ff/entry.asp?1392>

~~~
rhizome
But still nothing to do with REST, right?

~~~
dmolsen
Nope, nothing to do with REST.

~~~
mmahemoff
It's definitely the first impression one gets on hearing RESS and even more
fun, it will basically be the same in verbal form.

So, maybe consider another term?

